# Squid with multiple workers



## alie (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

My squid stops responding after I changed my www/squid33 configuration to support multiple workers. I can see 9 www/squid33 processes running from `top` but it wont accept any request unlike if I use one worker only. Anyone having the same issue or who knows how to solve the problem?

Got this from cache.log:

```
2014/10/17 17:10:00 kid3| commBind: Cannot bind socket FD 9 to [::]: (13) Permission denied
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alie (Oct 18, 2014)

I found the solution by setting /var/run/squid ownership to squid:squid but I am facing a different issue now. I am getting a timeout problem:

```
"FATAL: kid1 registration timed out"
"FATAL: kid2 registration timed out"
"FATAL: kid3 registration timed out"
"FATAL: kid4 registration timed out"
```


----------



## Andrew Kolchoogin (Jan 18, 2015)

alie said:


> I found the solution by setting /var/run/squid ownership to squid:squid but I am facing a different issue now. I am getting a timeout problem:
> 
> ```
> "FATAL: kid1 registration timed out"
> ...


Answer is, as usual, very simple -- read the manual. 

According to http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/SmpScale, you should set the following two sysctls:


```
net.local.dgram.recvspace=262144
net.local.dgram.maxdgram=16384
```

This is written in the very end of the page, look there.


----------

